# Keyesville Classic 2009!



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

https://keyesville.com/

Yes, the 21st annual Keysville Classic is happening! It's the weekend of March 15th 2009. This is the vintage mountain bike event i look forward to each year. All you guys that have gone the last few years tell the rest of the people how much fun it is!

Why Keyesville? This race has remained unchanged in it's race course, atmosphere, and energy since the very first race. It's the same race that our vintage bikes were racing on back in the day so it's the perfect place to race them.

Whats the Vintage race about? The classes will be bikes that are 1986 and older and a second class thats for bikes built between 1987 to 1995. Try to keep your bike and clothing as vintage as possible but feel free to have modern pedals, tires, and helmets. If some things aren't 100% original nobody's going to talk **** but don't show up with a 1995 frame with all 2008 components ya know.

Whats this about the vintage stage race? OK, back in the day you drove all day to attend a race and without thinking twice you did all the events. Remember that? Well, for the vintage class it's the same thing at Keyesville. Vintage racers must enter the downhill, short track and cross country races! Don't be scared. these are the same courses that we raced every year for the last 21 years so it's doable! Feel free to have a different bike for each event so long as they are in the same age category. DO NOT show up and say "oh, im out of shape. Im going to sit this race out". I did that last year and i hated myself for that. You don't need to win! Just show up, race with your buddies and have a good time! Your rad old mountain bike was built for racing so let it do it's thing.

On sunday after the cross country we will be displaying our vintage bikes at the staging area. It will be a stellar show of vintage mountain bikes. Feel free to bring your favorite vintage mountain bikes for this.

This race is GREAT for camping. There are no fee's for this but it is primitive camping. If at all possible please camp with the vintage group. I will try to have signs up to show you where to go for this. Bring a canopy if you have one. Those have proven to be great items there.

Get your plane tickets early! Fly into Bakersfield Ca (about 40 minutes away) or Los Angeles (about 2.5 hours away).

To see pics of the last few years look here:
2006 https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=174586&highlight=keyesville+afterglow
2007 https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=279393&highlight=keyesville+afterglow
2008 https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=392866&highlight=keyesville+afterglow


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

and who remembers the good times Eric and Dave had in 2006?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

oh man, i know. nothing like owning a bike shop to put on 25 quick lbs


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Dude, you were skinny in those days!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> and who remembers the good times Eric and Dave had in 2006?


I remember. :arf:

K'Ville 2009. IN.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope they fix the flyer and entry form to specify the 1986 and older, and 1987 to 1995 classes. This year the classes were listed as 20+ and 19-10 years, which meant 1988 and older, and 1989 to 1998. This was confusing and some last minute changes had to be made before and after individual race stages. I think it frustrated the race promoter.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Retro MB said:


> I hope they fix the flyer and entry form to specify the 1986 and older, and 1987 to 1995 classes. This year the classes were listed as 20+ and 19-10 years, which meant 1988 and older, and 1989 to 1998. This was confusing and some last minute changes had to be made before and after individual race stages. I think it frustrated the race promoter.


i talked to the new promoter yesterday and he's going to change the classes for us. im hoping this year goes a little smoother. it's probably pretty hard to change their entire way of doing things just for one class of racers. its cool that they are doing this.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

:madman: I'll be missing the DH race on Saturday. Hopefully I'll make it in time for the short track in the afternoon.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn it! I was totally going to go this year but I'm going to be studying in Egypt until late May.  :cryin: :smallviolin: 2010 for sure.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Upchuck said:


> :madman: I'll be missing the DH race on Saturday. Hopefully I'll make it in time for the short track in the afternoon.


V. You're just afraid that I will beat you in the downhill again.

By the way, thanks for flatting so that I was able to beat you in the downhill this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us informed Sky, I'm really looking forward to it. I had a great time racing and hanging out with you guys. I'm going to drag a couple of local friends, who don't know they're vintage, to the race. I hope we have a big showing this time! I'll be sporting my gay French riding glasses courtesy of Datawacker too.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Retrocowboy said:


> I'll be sporting my gay French riding glasses courtesy of Datawacker too.


I'll rock mine too. Thanks again Datawacker!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

It should be another good year.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

laffeaux, try to convince Kerrie to come along this year.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> V. You're just afraid that I will beat you in the downhill again.
> 
> By the way, thanks for flatting so that I was able to beat you in the downhill this year. :thumbsup:


:lol: No worries, Mike. ER said the same thing to me regarding the overall.  Glad I was able to cheer you on as you passed me by.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm in, and this time to race  . In fact, this is exactly the kind of motivation I need to get two things done before March 15: Finish restoring the "unknown" bike and get my fat ass in shape!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking forward to doing this again, can't wait to see everyone. I'll have my Datawhacker shades too!


----------



## posthole (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello to all you Vintage Riders,

I see that Sky is doing a great job of getting you riled up about the 2009 Keyesville Classic and for good reason; it is going to be a great race for you guys. The spirit of the race has not changes in 20+ years and I commend each and every one of you for riding the Klunkers and handmade race bikes that dominate our memories of the sport. The Vintage Class is a welcomed tradition to the event and we will do our best to promote you along the way. Sky has informed me of the specific bike ages for registration and we will do our best to make sure it runs smoothly for you. We won't be cross-checking serial numbers or anything like that so don't try to sneak your 1992 Trek 9000 in with a new Boxxer World Cup on it for the DH!  

Please bring all your Vintage Bikes and show them off during the event. We will provide room in the staging area, but it will be up to you to monitor them and tell all the stories you can about the history of mountain biking. 

We are going to meet Friday afternoon and evening at the Kern River Brewing Company in Kernville for registration and frothy beverages. The event is March 14th - 16th and registration should be up by the end of the month. I will update you as things progress.

I look forward to seeing you on the race course!

Take care,

Mic 
Director


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

posthole said:


> Hello to all you Vintage Riders,
> 
> I see that Sky is doing a great job of getting you riled up about the 2009 Keyesville Classic and for good reason; it is going to be a great race for you guys. The spirit of the race has not changes in 20+ years and I commend each and every one of you for riding the Klunkers and handmade race bikes that dominate our memories of the sport. The Vintage Class is a welcomed tradition to the event and we will do our best to promote you along the way. Sky has informed me of the specific bike ages for registration and we will do our best to make sure it runs smoothly for you. We won't be cross-checking serial numbers or anything like that so don't try to sneak your 1992 Trek 9000 in with a new Boxxer World Cup on it for the DH!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hospitality and willingness to keep the vintage class going.

We've watched the vintage class pick up steam over the last several years. Last year (or this year actually) being the most enthusiastic bunch yet.

We'll bring fun bikes, good stories, a positive vibe and hype up the Keyesville Classic as much as we can.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

it's time to bring this thread back again. Keyesville is coming up very quickly. get your plane tickets and get your time off of work. if you need to ship bikes you can ship them to my shop and i'll drive it up to the race.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Count me in for this year!

Race bike,









Setup for loaded-training,


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ho-le-sh!t you're gonna make it out. Nice!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

TD making the trek is causing me to rethink my decision.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

It will be year of the red Ritcheys  My ride was ready to go before the deck turned white


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Travel plans have been finalized.



Fillet-brazed said:


> TD making the trek is causing me to rethink my decision.


If the air couch is fixed, how can you say no?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Travel plans have been finalized.
> 
> If the air couch is fixed, how can you say no?


oh man. I'm never gonna hear the end of that. I'm gonna blame the severe cold weather. People shouldn't be pulling out cameras in desperate times like that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> TD making the trek is causing me to rethink my decision.


Should the rest of us be insulted?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Should the rest of us be insulted?


no, I love all you guys. I just know TD would cause me some good pain and suffering and maybe even a good battle in the XC. 

Now I'm remembering how much fun it was... ever since that inflatable couch was brought up again...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> no, I love all you guys. I just know TD would cause me some good pain and suffering and maybe even a good battle in the XC.
> 
> Now I'm remembering how much fun it was... ever since that inflatable couch was brought up again...


It was a special couch. I finally patched it and gave it back to Chip. I'm not lugging that thing out again....as romantic as it was.

If ameybrooks makes it out, you and DC might be battling for 2nd place.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Guess I'd better get my fat a$$ in shape!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Guess I'd better get my fat a$$ in shape!


Have you not been riding?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> It was a special couch. I finally patched it and gave it back to Chip. I'm not lugging that thing out again....as romantic as it was.
> 
> If ameybrooks makes it out, you and DC might be battling for 2nd place.


I never expect to be battling for first these days.

If TD _and_ the couch return, boy, that'd be tough to say no to.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You drive my sorry ass down and I'll get that couch for you and DC and take 'spy photos'. :|


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> it's time to bring this thread back again. Keyesville is coming up very quickly. get your plane tickets and get your time off of work. if you need to ship bikes you can ship them to my shop and i'll drive it up to the race.


I hope you are actually racing this year instead of just hangin' out with your lady. Hey, get Melodee to race too!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You drive my sorry ass down and I'll get that couch for you and DC and take 'spy photos'. :|


"ssmike" might need motivation too.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Count me in for this year!
> 
> Race bike,


It looks as though the pre-index class may the larger of the two this year. That would be really cool!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You drive my sorry ass down and I'll get that couch for you and DC and take 'spy photos'. :|


 I missed what was going on under the blanket about a minute before but ER seems content and DL looks guilty :yesnod:


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> "ssmike" might need motivation too.


His boss needs to give him that weekend off.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Retro MB said:


> I hope you are actually racing this year instead of just hangin' out with your lady. Hey, get Melodee to race too!


you know what, i trying as hard as i can to race this year. as of right now my right collar bone is in about 10 pieces. im hoping for a miracle. it's slowly healing though. i may be able to race but i've totally missed my window for riding/training


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Well who's idea was it to swap the XC and DH event days this year? 

XC is on Saturday morning and DH/Crit is on Sunday. I'm not going to be able to make it up until Saturday afternoon so I'm missing the IMO most important and fun event.:madman:

And Vintage class only gets to do one DH run?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> His boss needs to give him that weekend off.


That guy's a dick  I'm leaning to making it down there.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> If ameybrooks makes it out, you and DC might be battling for 2nd place.


The training has begun.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Upchuck said:


> Well who's idea was it to swap the XC and DH event days this year?
> 
> XC is on Saturday morning and DH/Crit is on Sunday. I'm not going to be able to make it up until Saturday afternoon so I'm missing the IMO most important and fun event.:madman:
> 
> And Vintage class only gets to do one DH run?


the promoter and myself went back and forth about the single down hill run. if you guys decide my decision was wrong i will fix it next here. we had two options:

1) combined total time of two runs. we did this one year and i remember the vintage crown not being all that into it.

2) doing one run only.

i tried to get best time of two runs but he wouldn't go for it. i think doing combined times ****s up the competition personally. in this layout your forced to not push the limits because you don't have a chance to correct it. it's the same reason extreme sports push the limits so much more than say diving events.

for this reason i figured why are 2 runs better than 1? both will tell you who the fastest rider was? right? with two runs there's more of a chance that people won't enter. with two runs there more of a chance of injury. i didn't see the purpose for two runs if they were combined times.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> The training has begun.


sand baggin :thumbsup:


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Sky, the classes are now listed on the Keyesville site as 1985 and older, and 1986-1995. Is this a mistake?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> for this reason i figured why are 2 runs better than 1? both will tell you who the fastest rider was? right? with two runs there's more of a chance that people won't enter. with two runs there more of a chance of injury. i didn't see the purpose for two runs if they were combined times.


Sky, what about having two runs, and then take the best of the two times. This will allow anyone that only wants to do a single run that opportunity, since their best run was their only run. And it will allow those who have a mechanical a chance at a second run - every year someone flats, finds out that they forgot to tighten a bolt, or bends a seat post. Since we're racing more for "bragging rights" than actually winning, I think it's more important for people to be happy with their performance than finding out who is willing to push their 25 year old bike to the maximum level.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> The training has begun.


Sorry to say that looks like you're purging, not eating


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Sky, what about having two runs, and then take the best of the two times. This will allow anyone that only wants to do a single run that opportunity, since their best run was their only run. And it will allow those who have a mechanical a chance at a second run - every year someone flats, finds out that they forgot to tighten a bolt, or bends a seat post. Since we're racing more for "bragging rights" than actually winning, I think it's more important for people to be happy with their performance than finding out who is willing to push their 25 year old bike to the maximum level.


The problem is (if its like last year), there are two different runs.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> Hey Sky, the classes are now listed on the Keyesville site as 1985 and older, and 1986-1995. Is this a mistake?


Should be right. Pre and post index shifting.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Should be right. Pre and post index shifting.


Hummmm, I thought Index shifting came out in '87


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> the promoter and myself went back and forth about the single down hill run. if you guys decide my decision was wrong i will fix it next here. we had two options:
> 
> 1) combined total time of two runs. we did this one year and i remember the vintage crown not being all that into it.
> 
> ...


I'm just grateful for the efforts you're putting in Sky. Thanks!

I only need one run to smoke everyone anyway. :devil:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Should be right. Pre and post index shifting.


87+ would be index. Pre-86 would be friction. Looks like he's off a year but Im sure you guys can handle it without the need to change the flyer and website.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> 87+ would be index. Pre-86 would be friction. Looks like he's off a year but Im sure you guys can handle it without the need to change the flyer and website.


Do a check before and after the XC to make sure the contestants left their shifters in friction mode.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Hummmm, I thought Index shifting came out in '87


Yeah yeah, my bad.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The problem is (if its like last year), there are two different runs.


Oops. Let's do both then. The more riding the better.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I like that they moved the XC to Saturday. It'll make Sunday more spectator friendly and more relaxing I think.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Oops. Let's do both then. The more riding the better.


Ditto on that. I just want to ride my bike as much as I can. I had a pinch flat on one of my "runs" last year. I would have been bummed if that was my only run.

Sky, I am also very appeciative of your efforts! Thank you for keeping this thing going. How about a malt beverage of your choice that weekend?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I like that they moved the XC to Saturday. It'll make Sunday more spectator friendly and more relaxing I think.


You just didn't want one more person beating you in the XC event.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Have you not been riding?


Not as much as I'd like, once or twice a week if I'm lucky! :yawn:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Do a check before and after the XC to make sure the contestants left their shifters in friction mode.


yeap, looks like Mic missed it by one year. i'll tell him now. thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sounds like we could have a record turn out this year.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Finally got my yard pass extended to include Saturday morning. :thumbsup: 
I'll see youse on the start line. Now all I gotta do is start riding my bike again.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Sounds like we could have a record turn out this year.


yeah, every year it grows. usually with lots of unknows though. sounds like this year a lot of regulars here are going which is fantastic. Bushpig coming from NY will be our farthest traveled attendee so far.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Having racers come in from CO, Idaho, Oregon, and NY just for Vintage Class racing should raise eyebrows.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Having racers come in from CO, Idaho, Oregon, and NY just for Vintage Class racing should raise eyebrows.


For sure, showing a great commitment to the last Vintage race around. Kuddo's to these guys if they show. Hopefully the MC will comment on that fact at the awards ceremony.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

To make BP comfortable someone really needs to bring a air couch. BP deserves the real Keysville experience


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

kb11 said:


> To make BP comfortable someone really needs to bring a air couch. BP deserves the real Keysville experience


But who will he sit with?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> But who will he sit with?


it sounds like kb11 is pretty excited about it.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't worry FB, I'm sure you called dibs before ER


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Klunkerz at KC '09?*

Hey,
I heard no one could really check out the movie last year due to volume of heavy drinker's loud conversations regarding bragging rights of races gone by You wanna try again? Maybe someone could come up with a video projector and outdoor screen? I can't set it up, but maybe one of the Keyesville faithful has a hook-up? It was awesome up on Mt. Tam a few months back. It might get people stoked. Just spitballin'. I'm just hoping that people might watch it and, you know, maybe want to buy a copy sometime. 
Ride on,
Billy
www.klunkerz.com
P.S. What about a pre-1980 class.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Klunkerz on Tam*

It was cold


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

scooterendo said:


> Hey,
> I heard no one could really check out the movie last year due to volume of heavy drinker's loud conversations regarding bragging rights of races gone by You wanna try again? Maybe someone could come up with a video projector and outdoor screen? I can't set it up, but maybe one of the Keyesville faithful has a hook-up? It was awesome up on Mt. Tam a few months back. It might get people stoked. Just spitballin'. I'm just hoping that people might watch it and, you know, maybe want to buy a copy sometime.
> Ride on,
> Billy
> ...


If the weather cooperates that would be really cool!

Yeah, last year it was playing at the restaurant during sign up which was no good. An outdoor screening would be waaaay cool. Does anyone that's going have a screen and projector?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I know I've enjoyed my copy. You were a good "ambassador" when you attended the Southern California CORBA Fat Tire Festival a couple years back. Way to represent during the wheelie contest with jeans and the clunker.


----------



## art23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice! There's a date for this year's event. :thumbsup: 

Even though I wont be racing (i'll be freeriding & XCing with some friends who live nearby hopefully), it's fun to hang-out and watch. It will be nice to meet some of you charcters in person.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I officially have the time off from work. Getting excited!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I'll be up there a couple days early. I wanna do a little fishin' and relaxin'.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice.

I should be rolling into town mid-day Friday.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll be rolling in mid day Friday too.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Whats up VRC

I just registered for the trials event. See you guys there!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll be in late afternoon on Friday. See you guys there!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J said:


> Whats up VRC
> 
> I just registered for the trials event. See you guys there!


Nice J, good to have you comin' back down this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

This morning before work I installed a new stem on my Keyesville racer. The bike looks better, and now I'm ready to ride.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I was really hoping to make it this year, but in the process of moving I screwed up my right hand and have very little grip strength at the moment. :madman: Still might come up and hang out for a day as its not too far.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sorry, getting too giddy for K'Ville, had to sticky the post.


----------



## posthole (Apr 29, 2005)

We are heading up there this Saturday to work on the trails so that you continue to be giddy all weekend long! See you in March and make sure all your Vintage Buddies come out and play.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

posthole said:


> We are heading up there this Saturday to work on the trails so that you continue to be giddy all weekend long! See you in March and make sure all your Vintage Buddies come out and play.


thanks for laboring to ensure a good event!

i can't wait for this. im super stoked just to be there even though i can't ride yet. Remington Hot Springs, Kern River, and McNally's steak house HERE I COME!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Officially registered for the stage race. Gotta defend my title.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Officially registered for the stage race. Gotta defend my title.


Is he giving out that same trophy as last year? Might need to come down if so.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Is he giving out that same trophy as last year? Might need to come down if so.


If that'll get you to come out...and providing you can beat me. :ciappa:


----------



## posthole (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello everyone,

A group of us headed up to Keyesville Saturday to check out the courses and everything looks great! All the plants are green and the trails are moist and tacky like they should be. It looks like rain up there today which will make them even better for race day!

I hope you are all packing up your camping gear for a fun weekend with us. It less than two weeks away.

Please remember the new race format with DH on Sunday and XC on Saturday!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

My daily weather checks will be starting soon.


----------



## posthole (Apr 29, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> My daily weather checks will be starting soon.


Rain or Shine it will be Fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Awesome, can't wait  . I know the rules say "one rider, one bike", but can we get an exception for the vintage guys? I'm bringing 3 or 4 bikes and it would be cool to be able to race a different one in each event. They're all rigid and weigh 25+ pounds, so it's not like there is any advantage to using one or another, but I understand if you want to keep it simple. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I'm bringing an ez-up with walls and a heater just in case of rain/sleet/snow. Hopefully, it won't be as cold as it was last year!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> Awesome, can't wait  . I know the rules say "one rider, one bike", but can we get an exception for the vintage guys? I'm bringing 3 or 4 bikes and it would be cool to be able to race a different one in each event. They're all rigid and weigh 25+ pounds, so it's not like there is any advantage to using one or another, but I understand if you want to keep it simple. Just a suggestion.


na, race as many bikes as you want. i do. i for one love being on different steeds in different events. you do need to keep them in the same age category though.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Retrocowboy said:


> I'm bringing an ez-up with walls and a heater just in case of rain/sleet/snow. Hopefully, it won't be as cold as it was last year!


nice, thanks!

anyone else with ez-up's are more than welcome to bring theirs too. please.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Retrocowboy said:


> I'm bringing an ez-up with walls and a heater just in case of rain/sleet/snow. Hopefully, it won't be as cold as it was last year!


Are you bringing the RV? That thing saved us last year. Did you fix the DVD player?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

If Keysville is above 32 degrees I'll be a happy camper 

My current conditions


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Retro MB said:


> Are you bringing the RV? That thing saved us last year. Did you fix the DVD player?


You bet! I'm such a wuss now, when I was younger, I swore I would never go RV'ing, but man, it's so nice to be warm/dry/comfortable/spoiled/ etc. The DVD player is still a problem though, can't seem to find one that's 12 Volt, I'm gettin' on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I may be bringing an RV too, depending on availability. It's either that or staying in town. Trying to sleep in a tent last year was pretty miserable due to the weather, but worse was the sub-adult male downhill crowd that were up drinking and making noise until 4am  . I'm old and need my sleep!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

-Anomie- said:


> I may be bringing an RV too, depending on availability. It's either that or staying in town. Trying to sleep in a tent last year was pretty miserable due to the weather, but worse was the sub-adult male downhill crowd that were up drinking and making noise until 4am  . I'm old and need my sleep!


We're setting up camp in the same place as last year. Head over there and you'll get some peace and quiet.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Its looking like a perfect weekend for Keysville 

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USCA0583


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Its looking like a perfect weekend for Keysville
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USCA0583


OH YEAH!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

oh crap! thats an awesome weather forecast!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Hmmmm..... Now am thinking I might try to make it. 

As I look around my garage and contemplate what bike to bring, I just wonder if anyone will care much if I raced a ~1995 Bonty in the XC/ST, and the '40/'41 klunker in the DH? They are in different age categories, but I'm also so very old and disadvantaged no matter what I ride when compared to you (mostly) youngsters.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

scooderdude said:


> Hmmmm..... Now am thinking I might try to make it.
> 
> As I look around my garage and contemplate what bike to bring, I just wonder if anyone will care much if I raced a ~1995 Bonty in the XC/ST, and the '40/'41 klunker in the DH? They are in different age categories, but I'm also so very old and disadvantaged no matter what I ride when compared to you (mostly) youngsters.


i say do it! my klunker won't be racing this year so it would be rad if one was. 
-S


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooderdude said:


> but I'm also so very old and disadvantaged no matter what I ride when compared to you (mostly) youngsters.


Can you please tell me who won the EXPERT class 45-54 DH race for the 08 CCCX season? Thanks.

http://cccx.org/dh/2008/index.shtml


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Can you please tell me who won the EXPERT class 45-54 DH race for the 08 CCCX season? Thanks.
> 
> http://cccx.org/dh/2008/index.shtml


Hmmmmm.... let me think now. :winker:

Don't forget the 2nd place overall series standing in the Open Hardtail category. :yikes:

So I guess it'll be OK, then.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

It's Klunkerz with a "Z", not an "S" like the poster says.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

Last year, if you wanted to compete in the "all mountain" (three event: xc,dh, st) category, they wanted you to be on the same bike for all events. We semi-convinced them to relax that rule for the old stuff.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

datawhacker said:


> Last year, if you wanted to compete in the "all mountain" (three event: xc,dh, st) category, they wanted you to be on the same bike for all events. We semi-convinced them to relax that rule for the old stuff.


It is probably one of the lesser competitive categories.


----------



## posthole (Apr 29, 2005)

scooterendo said:


> It's Klunkerz with a "Z", not an "S" like the poster says.


Opps, that is a typo! :blush:


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I say you guys with lots of cool bikes race a different one for each event so those of us that don't can oogle your stuff.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> I say you guys with lots of cool bikes race a different one for each event so those of us that don't can oogle your stuff.


Sheeeeit. I'm already hauling a bike and and a half down there...running out of room!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Ok, it's official, I just signed up for the stage race. For you guys/gals wondering if you should just do the xcountry, you'll be glad you did the stage when you're all done. If a slow poke like me can do it, you can too!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

can't wait to see all you guys up there again. i love being at that race. nice weather and a vacation sounds pretty good right about now!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Ok, it's official, I just signed up for the stage race. For you guys/gals wondering if you should just do the xcountry, you'll be glad you did the stage when you're all done. If a slow poke like me can do it, you can too!


Totally. I almost didn't do the stage race the first year they had it and I'm so glad I did.
The short track was a hoot. I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it.

Glad to see you're on board S!


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Pointless post here, but wanna say I'm stoked to roll down there again, hang with the VRC crew, and to rock the trials competition. 

Dont think I'll have a VRC bike this year, but I'll see you guys there. 

Blah blah if you can come see the trials event blah blah 11 am Saturday hurf durf


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J said:


> Pointless post here, but wanna say I'm stoked to roll down there again, hang with the VRC crew, and to rock the trials competition.
> 
> Dont think I'll have a VRC bike this year, but I'll see you guys there.
> 
> Blah blah if you can come see the trials event blah blah 11 am Saturday hurf durf


I think we'll be out on the course, but if we get done soon enough...the Trials course is on the way back to our camp I think.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I think we'll be out on the course, but if we get done soon enough...the Trials course is on the way back to our camp I think.


Hmm...start at 8:30am. Ride 1 lap for 8 miles. If you're still out on the course at 11am, I might actually have a chance at beating you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Hmm...start at 8:30am. Ride 1 lap for 8 miles. If you're still out on the course at 11am, I might actually have a chance at beating you.


Old bikes you know...could have a break down.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Old bikes you know...could have a break down.


Old legs you know.... could have a meltdown:eekster:


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Here's young legs with old bike, see how the two aren't very compatible!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

at least he's still smiling.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> at least he's still smiling.


That's awfully kind of you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A$$holes.


----------



## Bionicon (Oct 5, 2007)

*2009 Results*

The results are in and posted on www.keyesvilleclassic.com

Overall the 2009 Keyesville Classic went very well with great weather and an awesome vibe.

Thanks to all the riders and sponsors who came out and enjoyed the race!!

Next years event will be even bigger and better, you won't want to miss it.

SEE YOU THERE


----------

